# Scallop season Port St Joe



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, when I was over there I saw they delayed the opening due to an algae bloom. Bummer.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Took the family and a couple of friends down for the week, last week. Got there on Sat, season was supposed to open on Tues, well, it didn't!
> But, took the Cayenne, I was really surprised how well that thing does with a load!
> 4 of us, probably 700 lbs, plus a full 45 yeti, and all kind of crap, went from Presnells, to the end of Cape San Blas!
> Boat hit 31 mph, but I was amazed how well it rode with that load!
> Sucks about the scallops, but had a good time!


That's impressive, what motor are you running on that Cayenne?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> That's impressive, what motor are you running on that Cayenne?


60 Etec


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

It's only that one county that includes St Joseph Bay that is closed. Couldn't you drive about 30 mins east to Apalachicola or are there no grass flats there?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

tjtfishon said:


> It's only that one county that includes St Joseph Bay that is closed. Couldn't you drive about 30 mins east to Apalachicola or are there no grass flats there?


Yes, we could have!
We were down at Keyton beach 3 weeks ago and did well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

FWC report this am about red tide showing up in SJB. The earlier scallop postponement was attributed to a different algal bloom. Probably doesn't bode well for the rest of the planned season. The last time a red tide outbreak occurred it lasted for months and killed dolphins and reds. Water quality issues continue to mount around the state.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Zika said:


> FWC report this am about red tide showing up in SJB. The earlier scallop postponement was attributed to a different algal bloom. Probably doesn't bode well for the rest of the planned season. The last time a red tide outbreak occurred it lasted for months and killed dolphins and reds. Water quality issues continue to mount around the state.


I was really wondering if they just said that to give the scallopps another year to grow


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Season is still postponed with no announcement on the horizon. There's now another bloom different from red tide that's harmful to seafood and humans. Doesn't look good for the SJB harvest this year.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I know this thread is a year old but didn't see a reason to start a new one. Just spent the last few days staying at Cape San Blas. It seems like the conservation efforts there are working. We could have limited out all three days we were on the water but decided a 5 gallon bucket full between the 4 of us was plenty. It made several meals and we brought a few home for later. I included a photo of Saturday's catch.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice! Good on you for taking what you would use/need!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That's good to hear and hat tip for not being greedy.

Did you fish at all? How was the water clarity? SJB usually stays clearer due to the limited number of feeder creeks/rivers. And when it's right, it can be as pretty as the Keys.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome. I was down this weekend but fishing, not scalloping. Scalloping is just not for me. lol Place was packed! That red tide took a toll on the scallops but good to see they are making a great come back. Water was clear with a little stain from all the rain but that usually helps the fish eat a little better when sight fishing reds. We were on the beach looking for the big fish......


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Zika said:


> That's good to hear and hat tip for not being greedy.
> 
> Did you fish at all? How was the water clarity? SJB usually stays clearer due to the limited number of feeder creeks/rivers. And when it's right, it can be as pretty as the Keys.


Long story why not, but I didn't get to fish any. The water in SJB was pretty clear but was a little stained like DeepSouth said. Our neighbors fished over in Apalachicola Bay and St. Vincent's Bay and they reported that the water was really dirty, but they did get on a really hot gafftop bite under some birds. There were a lot of boats but not as many as I was expecting based on past trips.

We don't have grassbeds like that here and I couldn't help but wonder how well they heal up from all the prop scars I saw? I trief really hard not to make a salad shooter out of my prop and would just use the trolling motor or pole across it where the grass came close to the surface.


----------

